# are there any pro or advanced bodybuilders that use upper/lower routines to switch it up?



## xephedrinee (Apr 29, 2015)

*are there any pro or advanced bodybuilders that use upper/lower routines to switch it up?*

Are there any pro bodybuilders that add in upper/lower routines to switch it up once in awhile?
Im training to get as big as possible, and wanting to start an upper/lower body routine to try something new so i can train each body part twice a week. I know some bodybuilders train each body part 2x a week such as Ronnie Coleman. Is an upper/lower body routine good for a bodybuilder looking to build mass or should i look for something else for size?

thinking about trying brandon cambells PHUL (power Hypertrophy upper lower) routine for 12 weeks.


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome to UG. I do what works for me. When it stops working, I do something else. .02


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2015)

Ronnie Coleman was born weighing 240 pounds and shredded. I would try an emulate a pro's training method especially since you don't really know what they actually do.

Focus on your compound lifts. 2 x per week is overkill if your session has appropriate volume and intensity. Your body needs to recover.


----------



## xephedrinee (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for replies! actually ronnie was only around 160 pounds when he was 18, Macus ruhl was 150 pounds around that age.
I just finished a full body workout, working each muscle group a week 3x with great results so going to do the upper/lower routine that has me training ea body part 2x a week, 1x isn't enough for me for the small weights im working with


----------

